# ¿Como conectar encoder?



## Gustavo84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola:

Consegui  un encoder el cual no trae hoja de especificaciones por ningun lado, ni siquiera alguna referencia para buscar por internet.

Qu¡sira poder conectarlo pero como no tengo ninguna referencia.

Este pose 6 cables:

Verde
Blanco
Negro
Amarillo
Rojo
Azul

Gracias.


----------



## danni (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola: 
Bueno, 
bueno depende , si no tienes datos (al parecer has obtenido un contador Asiatico, aunque ahora casi todo se desarrolla ahy), bueno he visto encoder's que emanana su señal en mm,cm,mt, estos trabajan para aplicacion en textiles junto a su contador, estos son los incrementales , y los  Absolutos ,  al parecer son estos ultimos pues utilizan mayor  lineas
Negro= tierra
Rojo= Alimentacion
los otros cables son de la señal , hay una línea de salida por cada bit. 
los absoltuos guardan una memoria interna , y realizan su conteo en ambas direcciones es por eos la utilizacon de mas cables, bueno espero te sirva de algo
see you later¡¡


----------



## Federico Luis Gonzalez (May 12, 2008)

Estimado Gustavo 84, en esta direccion podras encontrar como se conecta un encoder. estan todos los cables que mencionas, ademas todo un catalogo de encoders....ojala te sirva....  saludos  

hengstler.com


----------



## antonio46 (May 31, 2008)

Pra tener seguridad y no da#ar el encoder, es mejor abrirlo y ver el circuito, por el numero de cables debe ser salida a colector abierto, identifica la alimentacion (positivo y negativo) estos sino tienen regulador trabajan con 5 volt, los demas
cables son salidas A B y Z, que al conectar y girar vas a ver salir  los pulsos(con un tester).

Suerte......


----------



## El nombre (Jun 1, 2008)

no es por nada pero el azul y el marron son la alimentación en algunas marcas. No te fies y si tienes seguridad en ti mismo haz lo que comenta antonio46. Un electrolítico que hay a la entrada te dará la pista de la alimentación


----------



## caosorio2004 (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola amigo muy buenas tardes, disculpen necesito saber donde conseguir información sobre encoder, a parte de ser estudiante de electronica y en una clase me han dado de tarea montar un circuito con compuertas y encoder que al girar el mismo a un lado me active un rele y al hacerlo al otro me active otro rele


----------



## algp (Ago 28, 2009)

Hasta donde entiendo el tipo mas comun de encoder es el incremental.

Comienza buscando en google "encoder incremental"

Algunos enlaces que te podrian servir:

http://bc.inter.edu/facultad/arincon/encoderIncrementales.pdf ( un poco de teoria )

Encoder Line Drivers  ( un fabricante de encoders relativamente economicos )

HEIDENHAIN encoders, linear encoders, rotary encoders, length gauges, angle encoders, cnc controls, touch probes, motion control, ( otro fabricante de encoders , menos economicos creo )


----------

